# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Welke anabolen zijn het veiligst
denk erover om ze te gaan gebruiken wie kan mij vertellen wat het beste is en wat niet dacht te weten dat spuiten beter was dan pillen

----------


## leen

wil er ook wat over weten wat is het veiligste anabolen weet er wel wat van maar wil er graag meer van weten hoe kan ik mijn spieren in korte tijd met spuiten vergrooten wat is het best train al 5jaar maar wil nu toch overwegen om een kuur te nemen wat is het minst schadelijk voor de lever

----------


## Marie

Veilige anabolen?
Wie probeer je voor de gek te houden?

----------


## leen

tja marie je hebt natuurlijk gelijk met die anabolen je hebt natuurlijk geen veilige anabolen maar sommige zijn schadelijker als andere dar weet ik zelf heb ik een paar jaar geleden wat gebruikt deca dan groeien je spieren goed maar in sport scholen als je echt breed wil worden dan kom je er niet onder uit weet er wat van en soms is het even dat zetje wat je nodig hebt en daar moet je de minst schadelijke van hebben maar drukte me denk ik niet goed uit bedoelde de minst schadelijke elke anabolen kuur is schadelijk ik kan in mn sportschool bijna alles krijgen zelf heb ik me er niet zo inverdiept op een klein deca anbole kuurtje na paar jaar geleden maar je blijft een beetje stilstaan nu ben wel een stevige jonge zal ik maar zeg maar je wilt wat meer jij traint zelf denk ik niet anders zou je wel me een beetje kunne snap wat ik bedoel gr leen

----------


## leen

denk trouwens dat je beter moet lezen voordat je klaar staat met je mening ik schreef wat de veiligste anabolen zijn om te gebruiken niet dat anabolen veilig zouden zijn 8) : :Smile: jij weet alles ben je naam vaak tegen gekomen op dit forem volgens mij weet je helemaal niks je denkt aleen dat je verstand van zaken hebt jemoet eerst eens je bril schoonmaken denk ik beter opletten marietje

----------


## Marie

Hebben de anabolen je verstand aangetast of zo?

----------

:Embarrassment:  Nou nou poe poe zeg!!!!!!!!  :Frown:

----------


## leen

leg me dat is uit marietje jij leest verkeert aan wie zn verstand mankeert iets eerst lezen dan wat zeggen jij moet ook maar eens anabolen gaan gebruiken dan ga je wat vet verbranden en mischien ga je ook beter lezen ;D in een frikandel zitten meer hersens dan jij als je commetaar geeft op al die onderwerpen echt wat een dom portret ben jij op zeker ;D maar het is zonde van me tijd dat ik aan zo een oliebol tijd besteed daaaaaaaaag ;D

----------


## Marie

poepoeh wat die anabolen al aan richten in een mensenbrein he.

----------


## leen

ha merrie ;D en ding is zeker van teveel eten word je vet daar ben jij het levende bewijs van opzeker ;D die antworden van jou echt hoe oud ben je nu eigelijk

----------


## TzZ

ik train al zon 6 jaar waarvan ik nu 2 jaar experimenteer met anabolen. met name stromba en deca (stanozolol en ) ik heb inmiddels ook al een keer een testex kuur gedaan, dat is een wat zwaardere testosteron soort, zeg maar de soort waar je het beste vanaf kan blijven en wat ik nu ook zeker zal doen. Als 1ste wil ik je aanraden om met je huis arts te gaan praten, die zal je vertellen om het gewoon niet te doen. maja eigenwijs als wij mannen zijn gaan we het toch proberen. kuur nooit langer dan 10 weken en als je het dan toch zo nodig wil proberen hou het dan bij de mildere middelen. idd injecties zijn minder slecht voor je dan pillen. Er heersen nogal wat vooroordelen over anabolen gebruik, je kan nooit risico loos gebruiken, je kan de risicos we beperken. Luister vooral niet daar die muscleheads op de sportschool. En bedenk goed welk doel je wil berijken.

----------


## leen

hoi tzz je had het over testex kuur zwaardere kuur maar wat zijn daar dan de nadelen van die kuur dan en kan jij me wat tips geven om risico s te beperken ik heb al wat gehoord van een paar flinke jongens op de sport school maar die gebruiken continu dat wil ik niet maar gewoon een zetje weet je ik denk dat jij dat kan begrijpen wat ik bedoel ben zelf 5jaar bezich en je ziet het verschil met geen en wel gr leen

----------


## leen

hoi thijs zo met jou ken je praten iemand met verstand van zaken kijk ik heb dat ook gewoon beetje strak je eige sterk voelen geen wedstrijden daar gaat teveel tijd in zit ben nu al dagelijks 2 uur kwijt maar nu mijn vraag aan jou over deca jij had het over 12weken 1keer per week deca lage dozes ik heb flesjes van200 ml hoeveel denk jij per keer dan te spuiten daar zijn bij mij op de sportschool ook verschillende verhalen de een zegt 200ml per week ander 25ml op de beschry ving staat 25ml maar wat denk jij ga van je horen  :Wink:

----------

je hebt verschillende merken, bijvoorbeeld je hebt kant en klare uit belgie, die zijn uit zich zelf al laag gedoseerd en dan zet je dus gewoon die hele spuit.. het scheeld per merk hoeveel werkzame stof er in zit, dus hoeveel deca zit er door de olie heen ??? de meest voor komende zijn van norma hellas uit spanje. die 2ml die zet ik 1x per week en dat is echt zat, je het echt niet meer nodig overdaad schaad... dus 12 weken deka en bv 10 weken stromba.. houd er wel rekening mee dat stromba zo goed als meteen werkt en deca pas na +-3 weken BEGINT te werken.. begin bijv met deca en dan in week 3 pas met stromba. Voel je lichaam aan dat verteld je vanzelf of je het goed doed, word je duizillig, misselijk etc dosis verlagen.. voral stromba kan in hogere dosis nog wel ns zorgen voor duizeligheid.. maar dat zal vast wel meevallen met de "normale dosering" je zou ook kunnen overwegen om de 1e kuur het met de stromba alleen om de 2 dagen te houden. owja... overleg goed met je partner en berijd haar(of hem) ook voor op je kuur.. je zou wel ns ietsjes prikkelbaarder kunnen zijn..

----------

owja deka intramusculair in je bil, stromba kan in je schouder.. die voelt in het begin wel aan of iemand je heel hard er op heeft geslagen  :Embarrassment:

----------

owja deka intramusculair in je bil, stromba kan in je schouder.. die voelt in het begin wel aan of iemand je heel hard er op heeft geslagen  :Embarrassment:

----------


## someone

Als ik jouw was zou ik inderdaad niet naar die brede knakkers op de sportschool luisteren. Ik zou het zo doen dat ik de eerste keer een lichte deca kuur dee van zes weken voor je begint met een cocktail. misschien kun je nog niet eens tegen de deca's. Verder zou ik als ik jouw was eerst begeleiding zoeken iemand die serieus is en niet wil opscheppen over ik heb dit en dat en zo al allemaal gebruikt. er is trouwens een pagina op internet die houden zich bezig n=met de mensen die graag wat verder willen gaan dan eiwitten. www.angelfire.com of naar google typ je in anabolen en de eerste pagina moet je hebben. Je kunt ze echt alles vragen. succes

----------

Daar sluit ik me helemaal bij aan die site is idd heel goed. daar en van de docter heb ik het meeste van mijn informatie.

----------


## thijs

http://ourworld.compuserve.com/homepages/wkoert/

----------


## Robert

Ik had n vraagje. Ik wil dus beginnen met kuren. Ik denk hierbij aan deca met sustanon en dianabol. 
Maar ik heb gelzen op bodypage.nl
Dat je als beginner niet meer dan 400ml, naarbinnen mag krijgen p/week. Maar bedoelen ze daar alleen deca mee, of mag je wel over die grens van 400ml ,als je bijv. 500 sustanon en 200 deca neemt. 
Dit schema hieronder, wil ik eigenlijk gaan volgen. 
Is dit verstandig,als beginner?>
DIANABOL SUSTANON DECA 
1 35 mg/dag 500 mg 200 mg 
2 30 mg/dag 500 mg 200 mg 
3 30 mg/dag 500 mg 300 mg 
4 20 mg/dag 250 mg 400 mg 
5 10 mg/dag 250 mg 400 mg 
6 5 mg/dag 300 mg 
7 200 mg

----------


## hendriko

Ik ga ook een kuur zetten voor de 1ste keer maar ik zet deca, sustanon, en ik pak dianabool pilletjes, iedereen zegt dat dit wel een beginners kuur is maar ik wilde nog een paar meningen horen.

Mazzlzl Jeroen

----------


## Thijs

Nou sorry hoor maar dat zijn ECHT GEEEEN beginners kuurtjes.. ehemm.. n beginners kuur is eerst maar ns kijken wat die middelen onderling doen voor dat je ze al gaat mengen. misschien kan je helemaal niet tegen deca, of sustanon...

ga eerder voor alleen stromba, of als je dat toch graag wat heavyer willl stromba met deca.. hier zal je al enorm op vooruit gaan.... 
http://ourworld.compuserve.com/homepages/wkoert/
kijk aub op dize site deze mensen snappen het tenminsten.
Mijn eerste kuur bestond uit 12weken 5 stromba pilletjes per dag en daar ging ik toen al enorm op kracht op vooruit.. Bodybuilding is een langertermijn doelstelling.. dus bijv ik wil in 5 JAAR een doelstelling berijken. Snel is niet goed.. annabolen moet je gebruiken als een extra boost voor je favoriete sport, om je net even dat beetje verder te kijgen. Momenteel ben ik bezit met de volgede kuur...
Ik zet nu om de dag stromba en 1x per week 50ml deca (die uit belgie die zijn het duurst maar het beste)
de laatste 6 weken gebruik ik hier nog 4tabletjes dianabol bij en ik kuur in totaal 12 weken.
Wijnig risico meer dan voldoende resultaat.. die 3 tot 4 kilo die ik nu extra hier aan over hou daar zou je normaal 1 tot 1.15jaar over doen.. Ik ben momenteel redelijk vet 17% en dat is erg veel ehem maar nu eerst ff 4 maanden massa kweken en dan weer droog worden en 9 tot 10% vind ik droog genoeg.. en gezond... en dat laatste is een keywoord in de sport..

----------


## Josh

ik kwam 7 kilo spiermassa aan met een 8 weken kuur 50mg dianabol per dag.

En daarna nam ik nog een kuur van 8 weken 50mg winstrol per dag, daarmee kwam ik 4 kilo spiermassa en plus het verbrandde vet, dus werd ik harder.

vraag informatie aan deze man, hij weet er veel van af:
www.freakyfreek.tk

----------


## sr

Als je deca als mild beschrijft heb je geen verstand van zaken, dat mag duidelijk zijn.. Deca is androgeen mischien mild, maar het duurt met deca 6-8 maanden alvoren je HPTA volledig hersteld is. Testosteron is een lichaamseigen stof, in feite het gezondste. Verantwoord gebruik onder begeleiding van een arts kan de schade beperken. Blijf af van orale middelen die 17AA zijn. Zorg voor controle dmv. bloedafname, kunnen ze de hele reeks in 1x checken. doe dit na elke kuur. Zorg voor goede echte middelen, dus voor een betrouwbare supplier.. Ik ben van mening dat verantwoord kuren onder begeleiding van een arts, gezonde levensstijl met uitgebelanceerd dieet, de nodige gewichtentraining en cardio bijdragen aan een gezonder lichaam als de gemiddelde tegenwoordige niet bewegende, rokende, drinkende man. roken veroorzaakt direct kanker, iedereen weet dit. Waarom als iemand verteld AS te gebruiken is iedereen overstuur, maar als iemand zegt te roken is dit normaal. AS dienen nog als middel om een mooier, gespierder fysiek te creeeren, roken dient nergens voor. Van mening dus dat verantwoord gebruik icm. een gezonde levensstijl nog altijd gezonder is als de gemiddelde levensstijl van de gemiddelde nederlander. Nog afgezien van de vele wetenschappelijk onderbouwde onderzoeken die aantonen dat testosteron op latere leeftijd bevorderend is voor de gezondheid.

----------


## sr

> *ik kwam 7 kilo spiermassa aan met een 8 weken kuur 50mg dianabol per dag.
> 
> En daarna nam ik nog een kuur van 8 weken 50mg winstrol per dag, daarmee kwam ik 4 kilo spiermassa en plus het verbrandde vet, dus werd ik harder.
> 
> vraag informatie aan deze man, hij weet er veel van af:
> www.freakyfreek.tk
> *


Dboll is een massa middel, de gewonnen gains zijn veelal vet en vocht. De blijvende massa na dboll only is bijna altijd zo goed als nihil, spiermassa dan he. Winstrol verbrand geen vet. Om spiermassa aan te zetten dien je een calorisch overschot te creeren wat altijd gepaard gaat met een toename van vet. In een cuttingcycle zorgt winstrol niet voor de verbranding van vet, dat doet een calorisch tekort. Iemand die een dboll only kuur adviseert heeft duidelijk GEEN verstand van zaken.

----------


## kevin

Dat is idd geen beginnerskuur integendeel.

Beging eerst met de lichtere middelen zoals , anavar , androil....

En zoals eerder vermeld is dianabol een massa middel , veel ervan is vocht , wat vet betreft hangt af van je voedingschema.

----------


## MADMAX

IK ga binnekort deca doen voor de eerste keer ik haal 12 ampul en injecteer 2 x per week ik ben 20 jaar en mensen die me van dit idee af willen brengen reageer alleen als je een goed alternatief hebt in de vorm van steroids . ik heb dit anebool gekozen omdat het weinig bijwerkingen heeft en heb er goed over nagedacht ongeveer 2 jaar lang. Ik word er goed in begeleid en hoop in de zomervakantie 5 tot 7 kilo aan te komen. Hierna wil ik nog een stromba gecombineerd met deca kuur doen. Ik ben benieuwd

----------


## MrJ

> IK ga binnekort deca doen voor de eerste keer ik haal 12 ampul en injecteer 2 x per week ik ben 20 jaar en mensen die me van dit idee af willen brengen reageer alleen als je een goed alternatief hebt in de vorm van steroids . ik heb dit anebool gekozen omdat het weinig bijwerkingen heeft en heb er goed over nagedacht ongeveer 2 jaar lang. Ik word er goed in begeleid en hoop in de zomervakantie 5 tot 7 kilo aan te komen. Hierna wil ik nog een stromba gecombineerd met deca kuur doen. Ik ben benieuwd


Door mensen zoals jij die ondoordacht bezig zijn krijgen AAS een slechte naam.

Zonde...

----------


## vraagje

Ik weet het is niet verstandig maar wat is het beste om te gebruiken als je een beginner bent?

----------


## Gast wimpy

> IK ga binnekort deca doen voor de eerste keer ik haal 12 ampul en injecteer 2 x per week ik ben 20 jaar en mensen die me van dit idee af willen brengen reageer alleen als je een goed alternatief hebt in de vorm van steroids . ik heb dit anebool gekozen omdat het weinig bijwerkingen heeft en heb er goed over nagedacht ongeveer 2 jaar lang. Ik word er goed in begeleid en hoop in de zomervakantie 5 tot 7 kilo aan te komen. Hierna wil ik nog een stromba gecombineerd met deca kuur doen. Ik ben benieuwd




Deca is geen LICHT product, zeker nier voor je eigen testosteronproductie terug op gang te krijgen.

Deca only is een zeer slechte keuze tenzij je een deca dick wilt, je moet er testo bijpakt.

Ik zou gaan voor winny/depot samen met testosteron cypionate of boldenone.

Je kan ook ipv deca only boldenone pakken (400mg/ week)is veel minder belastend en het spierverlies na je kuur is ook nihil omdat je herstel veel rapper gaat.
Daarbij komt nog dat je van boldenone geen water ophoud en mooi geripte spieren kweekt.

grtz

----------


## patric

Is een leverbeschermings middel echt nodig bij gebruik van stromba in pilvorm?

----------


## mad max

Eh door mensen als mij krijgen anabolen een slechte naam nu moet je is goed luisteren ik word goed begeleid door mensen die weten waarmee ze bezig zijn ik ga er nu ook sustanon bijpakken over een week. Dus als je de volgende keer oordeelt denk dan eerst voordat je zulke uitspraken maakt. Bijdehandje

----------


## mad max

was niet gericht aan wimpie trouwes die heeft me van goede info voorzien

----------


## Gastmelul

> denk erover om ze te gaan gebruiken wie kan mij vertellen wat het beste is en wat niet dacht te weten dat spuiten beter was dan pillen


Ik wil dat je ze gebruikt en eraan overlijdt.

----------


## hogan

Hallo mensen. Ik wil gaan beginnen met Deca en Sustanon. Dit is de eerste keer kuren voor mij en vroeg me af hoeveel massa ik hiermee kon winnen. Trouwens, kun je ook allergisch hiervoor zijn? Of kan, als je dit laat injecteren, ook misselijkheid of iets dergelijks veroorzaken??

Alvast bedankt voor uw antwoord.

----------


## Bad ass MTF

> hoi thijs zo met jou ken je praten iemand met verstand van zaken kijk ik heb dat ook gewoon beetje strak je eige sterk voelen geen wedstrijden daar gaat teveel tijd in zit ben nu al dagelijks 2 uur kwijt maar nu mijn vraag aan jou over deca jij had het over 12weken 1keer per week deca lage dozes ik heb flesjes van200 ml hoeveel denk jij per keer dan te spuiten daar zijn bij mij op de sportschool ook verschillende verhalen de een zegt 200ml per week ander 25ml op de beschry ving staat 25ml maar wat denk jij ga van je horen





Beste Leen 
Als ik jou 1 tip mag geven .... Als ik jou was zou ik niet meer aan een AAS kuur denken .
Met jou verstand is het pure zelfmoord door mensen zoals jou krijgt AAS gebruik een slechte naam 
Begin eerst maar eens met een aspirine kuur ofzo .

----------


## Gast 2

> hoi thijs zo met jou ken je praten iemand met verstand van zaken kijk ik heb dat ook gewoon beetje strak je eige sterk voelen geen wedstrijden daar gaat teveel tijd in zit ben nu al dagelijks 2 uur kwijt maar nu mijn vraag aan jou over deca jij had het over 12weken 1keer per week deca lage dozes ik heb flesjes van200 ml hoeveel denk jij per keer dan te spuiten daar zijn bij mij op de sportschool ook verschillende verhalen de een zegt 200ml per week ander 25ml op de beschry ving staat 25ml maar wat denk jij ga van je horen





200ml per shot ..lekker hoor mafkees hahaha wat een mongool ben jij zeg,...

----------


## Pientje

Kijk er aub mee uit.
Ik ken iemand met een enorm gat in zijn arm van het spuiten...dat wil je echt niet opofferen voor iets meer spiermassa.

----------


## Sonny

eey anabole beeste :P

ik train nu 2 jaar en ben sinds een week begonnen met anabolen 
het enige dat ik je kan zeggen is eten zoveel als je kunt en heel veel water en eiwitten  :Big Grin: 

hier ff een klein shema van mijn kuren!

de eerste 2 weken alleen protox dianabol 10mg (zwaare KUUR) 4 x daags
de daar op volgende 8 tot 10 weken 
dianabol protox 10mg samen met

-androtardyl testosterone
-winstol depot
-sustenon
-equipoise

voor de schoonmaak heb ik 

-clomiphene citrate 24 x 50mg

als ik deze 2 kuren af gemaakt heb dan zal ik zeer groot zijn maar ik ben ook van plan om te gaan amateur bodybuilden

iedereen veel succes en vragen zijn altijd welkom

greetzzzz sonny

----------


## Pientje

Ik hoop voor je dat je gezond blijft en het geen schadelijke gevolgen heeft voor de rest van je leven.

----------


## Pientje

Waarom zou je in godsnaam stoffen injecteren om meer spieren te krijgen?
Voel je je daar meer man van? Zekerder van? Is het om je kleine piemel te compenseren? Geef me inzicht.

----------


## sonny

nou pientjuh ik zal je ff wat inzicht geven......

ik vind dat je hier in iedereen zijn eigenweg moet laten gaan er zijn mensen die het anabolen gebruik goed keuren en er zijn mensen die dat niet doen, je moet iedereen vrij laten in deze keuze........

Ik ben begonnen met anabolen vanwege dat ik al een goede basis had maar toch meer wou en ik moet zeggen het bevalt me goed en voordat je wat zegt over de bijwerkingen van de anabolen.....

zorg dan dat je er wel wat vanaf weet.....

----------


## Joe Black

Beste *Sonny* of iemand anders,

Weet jij ook toevallig iets over Deca en Sustanon?. Ik wil een kuur combinatie van deze twee middelen gaan doen. Deca/ 8x 200mg plus Sustanon 8 x 250mg,.......zijn dit te hoge dosiringen?,.......en zijn het veilige middelen zonder(al te vele) bijwerkingen? (heb gehoord over vervrouwelijking van de borsten),........moet ik ook na gebruik ook een "Shoonmaak" -middel gebruiken? om o.a. mijn eigen hormoon productie weer te starten, of is dit niet nodig?. 

Ik zou graag een middel (of combi) willen gebruiken met niet al te veel bijwerkingen.

Bij voorbaat bedankt,

Joe Black

----------


## Joe Black

Beste Sonny,

Weet jij ook toevallig iets over Deca en Sustanon?. Ik wil een kuur combinatie van deze twee middelen gaan doen. Deca/ 8x 200mg plus Sustanon 8 x 250mg,.......is dit veel?,.......en zijn het veilige middelen zonder bijwerkingen? (heb gehoord over vervrouwelijking van de borsten),........moet ik ook na gebruik ook een "Shoonmaak" -middel gebruiken? om o.a. mijn eigen hormoon productie weer te starten, of is dit niet nodig?.

----------


## Gasteke

ik train al enkele jaren en ga binnenkort beginnen met een kuur. waarom? na die jaren zie je nog steeds niet echt een verschil. is dit erg? niet echt, maar het haalt m'n zelfvertrouwen weg en m'n zin om te blijven trainen. ik heb nog nooit een kuur gedaan en zoals iemand hier zei: "prutsen kan iedereen, informatie is de sleutel". ik heb gevraagd aan iemand, die toch al enkele kuren erop heeft zitten, wat het 'beste' is om te doen. ik kreeg het volgende als antwoord: "het beste is een deca of 7, een pot aminos en nen proteine shake. Van die 7 deca elke week 1ne en elke dag een shake en die aminos. deca is ni echt schadelijk, toch het minste met de rest zou ik niet beginne". is dit vrij veilig? en hoeveel kilo's zou je daarvan bijkomen? alvast bedankt

----------


## dante

ik heb niet alle reacties verder gelezen, dus misschien is dit al een keer gezecht. maar zover ik weet doen anabolen je spieren laten groeien, alleen een bijkomend nadeel is dat ook organen in anderen delen van het lichaam kunnen gaan uitzetten, zoals je zelf wel kunt bedenken kan dit erg nare gevolgen hebben. zover ik van andere heb gehoord kan in sommige gevallen het zelfs voorkomen dat de werking van organen verminderd of zelfs helemaal ermee stopt.

mijn advies, gebruik geen anabolen, mara train de juiste spieren zodat je ook de body krijgt die je wilt  :Smile:

----------


## support81

hahaha kut hey, heb t s allemaal geleze maar ben nog niets wijzer eigenlijk, de -bol dit en -sol dat, ik zie de bome door het bos niet meer, wil wel s een antwoord op die enerlaatste vraag: hij had het over 7 deca+aminos+shakes, lijkt me onschuldigst?? ; ben 21 train van af me 16 weeg 88kg kurkdroog, zie uit als een jonge god al zeg ik het zelf, maar ik wil sterker worden en dan vooral op de bank(duw nou 1x130kg). ik wil geen effect aan mijn huid, testikels, gedrag(ben nou al adhd tje) dus ik zoek tips voor een lichte meest onschuldige kuur, en ben absoluut niet opzoek naar explosieve vet-toename. iemand??

----------


## KnowItAll

Velen van jullie zijn bijzonder slecht geïnformeerd, en omdat ik een goed mens ben je wil behoeden voor schromelijke vergissingen die wel eens het einde van je mannelijkheid kan betekenen, heb ik wat tips voor je.
- check deze site EERST: http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/catsteroids.htm
- Geloof niet alles wat je hoort over steroids, ga ook niet in zee met iemand die je wil begeleiden en je allerhande spul wil verkopen, schrijf je in op een goed bodybuildingforum, maar ga er geen zeik posten zodat je iedereen tegen je opzet. LEES en LEER eerst! Dergelijke forums worden bezet door Hardcore Bodybuilders met tonnen ervaring, doch die ervaring is meestal erg persoonlijk, Bodybuilding is dan ook erg persoonlijk en enkel de echte basiswetten zijn voor iedereen van toepassing, wat ZEKER NIET geldt voor Anabole Steroïden.
- Stel geen domme beginnersvragen
- Stel eerst je eetschema op punt en train verdomme als een beest VOOR je met anabolen begint, kwestie van geen vingerwijzingen te krijgen van je omgeving die je opeens als een losgelaten gek die constant rood aanloopt in z'n gezicht en met een opgeblazen lijf vol water door de D-bol en de Test waardoor hij ook meteen z'n emoties niet meer onder controle heeft.
- Zorg dat je op een laag vetpercentage zit zodat je de aromatase (omzet naar oestrogenen) tot een minimum beperkt.
- Blijf van de: Deca, Sustanon en de Anapolon af als beginner. Ga liever voor test met winny of Boldenone, zo blijf je droog en hou je veel over van je nieuwe spieren. Blijf clean en regelmatig eten.
- Altijd nakuren met Nolvadex, geen Clomid, die heeft te veel bijwerkingen.
- Geloof niks van wat ik hier schrijf, lees het eerst zelf allemaal na om je eigen mening te vormen.
Hopelijk heb je er wat aan.

----------


## wimwerf

Waar kan je winny bestellen dan...in pil vorm wel te verstaan...

----------


## MrMoney

Ik heb met een kuur in 4 maanden 10kg pure massa gewonnen.

----------


## MrB

Anabolen zijn geen snoepgoed en zonder de juiste kennis zullen ze alleen zorgen voor een tijdelijk effect (qua spiermassa) en in het ergste geval blijvende schade geestelijk en lichamelijk. 
Een groot deel van de gewonnen spiermassa gaat weer verloren na een kuur en hierdoor beland je in een visuele cirkel van gebruiken of weer terug vallen.
Wil je een mooi en gespierd lichaam opbouwen dan zul je je lichaam eerst een beetje moeten leren kennen(voeding en training). Ik train al 8 jaar en begeleid mensen al enkele jaren, ik kan je er vertellen er is geen makkelijke manier alleen met hard werk en een goede disepline zal je het lichaam kunnen opbouwen wat je wil bereiken.
En wat heb je aan een mooi lichaam als je door anabolen steroiden gebruik rot van binnen bent en zelfs kans hebt op impotentie?
Je kan me best pmen dan wil ik je wel wat gezond advies geven.

----------


## obikoe

de geestelijke schade die ik in mijn omgeving zie van jongens die gekuurd hebben heeft mij al vroeg doen besluiten het niet te doen.
blijf naturel en train dan maar iets harder/langer dan deze gasten die lopende zombie,s geworden zijn.
je geestelijke vermogens gaat echt met stappen achteruit .
ik zie veel verlies van partners/werk/vrienden/familiebanden/inkomen/menselijk beoordelingsvermogen/karakter/omgangsvormen/denkvermogen/gezondheid/alertheid...enz bij deze gebruikers van doping in deze tak van krachtsport.
dat is het allemaal niet waard om er iets gruwelijker uit te zien dan een ander.
voor de vrouwen hoef je het ook niet doen , er is bewezen dat vrouwen extreem gespierd lelijk en afstotend vinden.
gewoon Mens/health fysiek is meer dan genoeg.
doe er je voordeel mee en blijf van die zooi af , als je het eenmaal hebt gedaan is je toekomstbeeld vaak vol ellende en beperkt tot een bepaald bedenkelend milieu waar je nog geaccepteerd wordt .

----------


## Keano

Dit is echt voolkomen waanzin.....

Het licht er maar net aan hoe de persoon reageert hoe die er zelf mee omgaat.

Ik heb wel zelf ervaren dat met wedstrijden je inderdaad mense afschikt. en je parter kwijtraakt. Maar dat is er ook maar net hoe hij of zij er tegen over staat!

Deels ook een zwakte van andere, en jaloezie.

Xtc schikt ook af, als je ziet hoe sommigen er soms bijlopen maar daar kiezen ze zelf voor!

----------


## tlc271979

Hallo,

Wie o wie kan mij helpen. Ik ben op zoek naar Clomid !!! Site's of personen zijn welkom!!!!

----------


## harry1405

> hoi thijs zo met jou ken je praten iemand met verstand van zaken kijk ik heb dat ook gewoon beetje strak je eige sterk voelen geen wedstrijden daar gaat teveel tijd in zit ben nu al dagelijks 2 uur kwijt maar nu mijn vraag aan jou over deca jij had het over 12weken 1keer per week deca lage dozes ik heb flesjes van200 ml hoeveel denk jij per keer dan te spuiten daar zijn bij mij op de sportschool ook verschillende verhalen de een zegt 200ml per week ander 25ml op de beschry ving staat 25ml maar wat denk jij ga van je horen


hoi met harry ik ben nieuw en wilde ook graag een zetje hebben 
maar wat is nu het beste om te doen ik hoor iedereen er over maar word er niet wijs uit hihihihih wie kan me helpen :Confused:

----------


## harry1405

hoi met harry ik ben nieuw en wilde ook graag een zetje hebben 
maar wat is nu het beste om te doen ik hoor iedereen er over maar word er niet wijs uit hihihihih wie kan me helpen

----------


## Keano

Wat wil je weten harry

----------


## Keano

> Hallo,
> 
> Wie o wie kan mij helpen. Ik ben op zoek naar Clomid !!! Site's of personen zijn welkom!!!!


Je hebt een kuur genomen maar geen clomid...  :Wink: 

Misschien voortaan beter alles in een keer bestellen

----------


## Keano

> Anabolen zijn geen snoepgoed en zonder de juiste kennis zullen ze alleen zorgen voor een tijdelijk effect (qua spiermassa) en in het ergste geval blijvende schade geestelijk en lichamelijk. 
> Een groot deel van de gewonnen spiermassa gaat weer verloren na een kuur en hierdoor beland je in een visuele cirkel van gebruiken of weer terug vallen.
> Wil je een mooi en gespierd lichaam opbouwen dan zul je je lichaam eerst een beetje moeten leren kennen(voeding en training). Ik train al 8 jaar en begeleid mensen al enkele jaren, ik kan je er vertellen er is geen makkelijke manier alleen met hard werk en een goede disepline zal je het lichaam kunnen opbouwen wat je wil bereiken.
> En wat heb je aan een mooi lichaam als je door anabolen steroiden gebruik rot van binnen bent en zelfs kans hebt op impotentie?
> Je kan me best pmen dan wil ik je wel wat gezond advies geven.


Wat een pure onzin !!!

Tijdelijk effect ?
Er zijn genoeg middelen die kwaliteit massa leveren waar je niet bij terug valt!

Na een kuur is het puur aan jezelf hoeveel je zal terug vallen, na je kuur moet je meer eten en nog harder traine de klap kan je opvangen met creatine!

Rot van binnen bent waar haal je het vandaan man.....

----------


## harry1405

> Wat wil je weten harry


ja ik train al een tijd ik hoor iedereen over spuiten stroba deca only
maar miijn vraag is welke nu het beste is en waar ik het kan krijgen 
groetjes harry

----------


## Keano

Winstrol en deca is een foute combinatie!

Deca en sustanon kan je beter doen als je wilt bouwen.

Deze middelen zijn niet legaan te verkrijgen in nederland.  :Wink: 

Goed eten is het belangrijkste in een kuur eet je niet goed heb je er niet zo veel aan!

----------


## sander_bru

Ben er al jaren uit maar voor een beginner zou ik dbol met deca aanraden, afbouwen met clenbuterol en proviron. Dianabol is zeker geen mild middel, laat dat duidelijk zijn, maar het resultaat mag er zijn. Groei je niet op dbol ism deca, dan groei je nergens op is niet voor niets een bekende uitdrukking.

Zelf train ik de laatste jaren clean, niet dat ik ooit echt last van bijwerkingen heb gehad, maar als je wat ouder wordt zijn er meer belangrijkere dingen dan "groot" worden.

Begonnen met trainen op 16, eerste kuur op 19, 2x per jaar kuren tot de leeftijd van 23.

Zo'n beetje alle gangbare anabolica gebruikt, wel altijd in "normale" doseringen. Bijwerkingen, mits de juiste doseringen, vallen dus over het algemeen mee. Geloof niet al die horror verhalen in de media maar geloof ook niet dat het gebruik van anabolica helemaal geen kwaad kan.

Lees en leer voordat je begint. Op internet is voldoende te vinden.

----------


## bobby2006

ik wil ook gaan gebruiken! ik weet alleen niet hoe ik er aan kan komen in heb iemand die mij kan injectreren en die mij kan begeleiden.... ik weet alleen niet of iemand mij er aan kan helpen?

grtz. bobby

----------


## happykuik

hallo nou ik zou gewoon deca nemen dat is een goeie kuur om mee beginnen

----------


## nicom

ik heb erg goede resultaten van Trenbolac ( werkzame stof = trenbolone). na 3 maanden gegroeid van 105 naar 117 kg. Kracht overall met 20% toegenomen. Dit zonder verandering van training ( slechts 2 keer per week! ) en weinig voeding om vetpercentage laag te houden.
Na 10 jaar ervaring met milde stoffen is dit de meest effective stof met de minste bijwerking.

----------


## gti-power

ik wil graag ook annabolen gaan gebruiken ben nu 1.85 en weeg 60 km geen gezicht vindt ik zelf en ben ermee naar de dokter geweest en die zegt tegen me anabolen heeft ook geen zin het is gewoon je bouw je zal nooit echt groeien mischien is hier iemandt die zegt dat is onzin mij is het ook gelukt en waar moet je het injecteren arm ofzow 

gr marcel

----------


## mr R

hey hallo ik kwam net op deze site terecht en net wat ik ndig had alleen nu heb ik alles gelezen maar toch zijn er weer een paar die het weer anders doen of moeten doen..!! ik wil ook graag gaan kuren maar heb er niet echt verstand van van wat ik nou precies moet nemen en waar ik het weg kan halen....?????

wie wil mij hier bij helpen..??

alvast bedankt

----------


## dude01

ik ben bezig om zoveel mogelijk informatie op te doen over anabole , ben ook bezig met het anabole boek maar toch kom ik er niet goed aan uit . op elke site staan andere meningen , wie kan mij beetje op weg helpen ik ben 21 jaar weeg 76,8 en ik train nu zoon 6 jaar waarvan 4 echt serieus . mijn voeding zit goed en hoeveel ik ook train en hoe goed ik ook eet ik blijf haken op dit gewicht . mijn doel is om iets over de 80 te komen en gewoon goed strak eruit te zien

----------


## maeyer

> Ik ga ook een kuur zetten voor de 1ste keer maar ik zet deca, sustanon, en ik pak dianabool pilletjes, iedereen zegt dat dit wel een beginners kuur is maar ik wilde nog een paar meningen horen.
> 
> Mazzlzl Jeroen




hey heb dit ook als eerst gedaan behalve die TABS dan,ben toen rond de 8 kilo bijgekomen en heb er 6 van overgehouden,was er content mee en heb nergens last van gehad,mss een beetje prikkelbaar maar ja da went wel :Smile:

----------


## nick21

> Ik ga ook een kuur zetten voor de 1ste keer maar ik zet deca, sustanon, en ik pak dianabool pilletjes, iedereen zegt dat dit wel een beginners kuur is maar ik wilde nog een paar meningen horen.
> 
> Mazzlzl Jeroen


als je deze kuur gaat nemen moet je zowiezo nolvadex erbij nemen
om de hoeveelheid vrouwlijk hormoon te onderdrukken
als je wat wilt weten mail me maar [email protected]
maar je kuurtje ziet er goed uit ik doe het zo

week 1/4 naposim dianabol 30 mg per dag van 10mg 3 maal daags
week 1/10 sustanon 1 x in de week 1mg 
week 1/10 deca 1 x in de week 1mg
week 10/13 nolvadex

na 1.5 week moet je al een aanzienlijk verschil in kracht merken
20 tot 30 kg op de grote spieren .. m.v.g nick vragen via mail of msn want ben niet zo vaak op deze site

----------


## Atleet

> Nou sorry hoor maar dat zijn ECHT GEEEEN beginners kuurtjes.. ehemm.. n beginners kuur is eerst maar ns kijken wat die middelen onderling doen voor dat je ze al gaat mengen. misschien kan je helemaal niet tegen deca, of sustanon...
> 
> ga eerder voor alleen stromba, of als je dat toch graag wat heavyer willl stromba met deca.. hier zal je al enorm op vooruit gaan.... 
> http://ourworld.compuserve.com/homepages/wkoert/
> kijk aub op dize site deze mensen snappen het tenminsten.
> Mijn eerste kuur bestond uit 12weken 5 stromba pilletjes per dag en daar ging ik toen al enorm op kracht op vooruit.. Bodybuilding is een langertermijn doelstelling.. dus bijv ik wil in 5 JAAR een doelstelling berijken. Snel is niet goed.. annabolen moet je gebruiken als een extra boost voor je favoriete sport, om je net even dat beetje verder te kijgen. Momenteel ben ik bezit met de volgede kuur...
> Ik zet nu om de dag stromba en 1x per week 50ml deca (die uit belgie die zijn het duurst maar het beste)
> de laatste 6 weken gebruik ik hier nog 4tabletjes dianabol bij en ik kuur in totaal 12 weken.
> Wijnig risico meer dan voldoende resultaat.. die 3 tot 4 kilo die ik nu extra hier aan over hou daar zou je normaal 1 tot 1.15jaar over doen.. Ik ben momenteel redelijk vet 17% en dat is erg veel ehem maar nu eerst ff 4 maanden massa kweken en dan weer droog worden en 9 tot 10% vind ik droog genoeg.. en gezond... en dat laatste is een keywoord in de sport..


Ik vind dit een beetje raar Stanozolol met deca.
Je zet beter test met deca of test met stanozolol.

Deca is een eiwitspaarder en en eiwit spaarder met een eiwitspaarder zet wel zoden aan e dijk maar is alles behalve optimaal.
Een goede boginners kuur is een test only kuur niet meer en niet minder.
Ben je verder geen atleet die aan de top zit van zijn kunnen dan zou ik het lekker bij test only laten voor een paar jaar met pauzes er tussen. Ga je andere middelen er bij nemen zoals tren, deca, d-bol enzv neem je alleen maar mee rdan nodig is. Doe het rustig aan met test oly en niet meer. Daar van moet iedereen wel flink in massa aankomen over een paar jaar tijd. Mits natuurlijk de rest ook op orde is zoals voeing rust en training. Heb je dit niet dan is het zeer zonde van je geld en gezondheid. Ik berijk tegenwoordig net zo veel zonder roids als met roid een paar jaar trug. 

TestE 250mg per week voor 10 weken
Nakuur 2 weken na de laatste inject 20mg tamoxifen en 20mg aromasin voor 4weken lang.

Volgende kuur minimaal 16/20 er tussen laten om te herstellen.
Verder zou ik ook aanraden om de bloedwaarden te laten nakijken en dan vooral je test waarden en lever waarden.

Stanozolol zou ik iig niet meer dan 2 keer per jaar pakken 6 weken per keer op hooguit 50mg per dag want dit goedje kan de lever aantasten en de leverwaarden zoals cholesterol enzv.

Mensen sorry maar ik lees hier toch heel veel gevaarlijke onzin. Ga voor anabolen ff liever naar dbb.
Hier zie ik alleen maar dingen die je niet serieus mag gaan nemen puur voor je eigen gezondheid.
Mail mij anders maar ff voor vragen wil jij toch met iets beginnen.

----------


## Atleet

Een redelijk veilig anabool is trouwens primobolan depot en oxandeolone (anavar)
Deze 2 worden ook door vrouwen genomen omdat het in milde mate geen tot weining manelijheid mee brenkt. Echter zal de massa minimaal zijn bij een man die het gebruik.

----------


## Corleone

hallo mensen ik ben 20 jaar augustus word ik 21 
ik train ongeveer 1.5 jaar serieus nu 4/5 keer per week lengte: 1.75 
en weeg nu ongeveer 77 kg goed gespierd ik ben net begonne met een goeie eetschema 500 600 gram soorten vlees p dag en groei elke week meer en word sterker door die schema druk nu 110 kg met bankdrukken ongeveer 2 3 keer is het verstandig als ik zou gaan kuren of nog door trainen had gehoord dat de grens lag bij 24/25 jaar en daaronder dat het nog slecht kan zijn alsje te jong bent?? en als ik zou kuren wat raden jullie mij dan aan alvast bedankt

groetjes

----------


## Luuss0404

Aan het gebruik van anabolen kleeft altijd een risico, zoals elders op dit forum te lezen valt en ook op deze link staat een uitleg hierover.

Als je dan toch iets wil, kies dan voor natuurlijke ingredienten...

----------

